# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  1/2 land 1/2 water for tomato frog?

## Tommy

Ive been debating lately on whether or not to have a portion of my 40 gallon breeder tank devoted to water. Thoughts?
If anyone here has pics of their tomato frogs enclosure (1/2 land 1/2 water) please post a pic.

----------


## Tommy

Anyone?

----------


## Xavier

I don't own Tomato Frogs, and I could be wrong, but these frogs don't look like good swimmers. Just stick with your water dish until someone else can get back to you  :Smile:

----------


## Tommy

Thanks Professor X  :Smile:  I'll stick with a water dish. Gotta hit up home depot or the dollar store. I bought a big corner dish from petco for 24 bucks! I came to my senses and took that thing back!

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Cory

If you go to walmart in the outdoor section they have these great ceramic dishes that you put under flower pots and they work really good. They have smooth edges for entering and exiting the water, nothing to get scratched or scraped from. They are perfect depth and they only cost like $2 bucks. I use them for my pacman frog, they also hold heat very well, so if rinse it out with hot water and then put room temp water in the dish it stays warm for him instead of going cold then warming back up from the air in the tank.

----------

Tommy

----------

